# Hickory Woodworking Auger Bit set



## DouginVa (Mar 5, 2012)

Has anybody heard of this manufacturer? I have had limited success in locating any information or web sites for the company or their products on line. I have answered a Craigslist Ad for a 5 piece auger bit set made by this company but I can't even locate the 5 bit set in a Google search. I just want to know if the selling price is good or not.

Anybody?


----------



## MNgary (Oct 13, 2011)

Difficult to know if the selling price is good when we don't know what the selling price is, DouginVa. You mention answering the Craiglist ad, could you elaborate and share with us the ad and your response?


----------



## DouginVa (Mar 5, 2012)

The seller is asking $20 for the set. Seems reasonable compared to other auger bit sets I've seen, just don't know if Hickory Woodworking makes decent tools or not ….. or what the selling price is brand new.


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

Are these new auger bits or old auger bits? If they're old then there was a house-branded line of tools called Hickory and sold by the Kelley-How-Thomson Hardware Co. They were up in Duluth from about the time Japan was beating up on Russia up through the War to end all Wars, then through the sequel to that war, and on through the Forgotten War until they were sold to Marshall-Wells. Like Sears or ACE, the brand would just be the seller and not the maker.

Of course if they're new auger bits then I have no idea who Hickory is.
EDIT: And now I do. I googled HIckory auger bit set and here's a pawn shop in Detroit selling the set for 6.99 so maybe $20 is a bit high… 
http://www.pawndetroit.com/p-2419-hickory-tools-wood-auger-bit-set.aspx


----------



## DouginVa (Mar 5, 2012)

They're new….in a nice plastic case. Not vintage, antiques or relics.


----------



## sikrap (Mar 15, 2009)

There is someone around my area that sells these from time to time. The ones I looked at were junk. They also made sets of router bits. I would pass.


----------



## DocBailey (Dec 9, 2011)

JustJoe's link is the online presence of the Pawn shop featured in "Hardcore Pawn" on TruTV


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odkw=Hickory+Woodworking&_osacat=0&_from=R40&_trksid=p2045573.m570.l1313.TR0.TRC0&_nkw=Hickory










Country of Manufacture: China

Does it look like this?

+1 for Sikrap


----------



## ksSlim (Jun 27, 2010)

HF in my area has ssome very similar.
+1 for waho609/Jim guess its not that late in your house/shop.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Not too bad my friend, around 10pm

Take care Mr ksSlim, you're awesome.


----------



## DouginVa (Mar 5, 2012)

```
waho6o9, no....they were in a plastic case.
```
 sikrap, as a matter of fact the only things I could find doing an online search were router bits made by the same company. But I can't locate a store that sells their products.


----------



## sikrap (Mar 15, 2009)

Do those have a hex shank? They wouldn't work in my braces. I doubt VERY much that you will find a store that sells them. IMHO, you would be better served by going to a couple of estate sales and getting a vintage set. Much better quality.


----------



## DouginVa (Mar 5, 2012)

Round shank….To use them in a bit brace was the reason I was considering them. I think I'll pass on these….I had doubts to begin with which is why I posted the question.

Thanks all!


----------

